# Pulling logs out of the creek to saw



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Pulled a monster tree out of the creek today and it has major mineral staining. The coloration makes it difficult to determine whether it is Walnut or River Birch or Sycamore.

My guess is river birch.

It was a huge tree that should yield some very interesting wood.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Cool, sunken treasure.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Hope you'll post some pics after you cut it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*SWAMP LOGGERS !!!!!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Just happened to be floating by, eh? ) Nice salvage operation. Hope you figure out what it is so you know what you are working with.


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Cut it today and it was red river birch. The heart was solid red and when exposed to the air turned a silver blue black. It is beautiful and I will post a picture tomorrow. I have never seen mineral stained wood that is blue grey.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like it will take some time to dry before its ready to use. Please post some pictures of it.


----------



## bonehead (May 27, 2010)

Are you the gentleman who has walnut cut-offs and ipe posts on craigslist? If so, I am in Mooresville and need to purchase my first piece of lumber.

Scott


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Scott,

I do not have walnut cut offs or ipe listed, but do have Khaya, Purpleheart and plenty of other cutoffs available.

feel free to drop by if you want to peruse the stock..plenty available.


----------

